# تطبيقات الروبوت (التصميم الميكانيكي )



## محمد988 (1 مايو 2010)

تطبيقات الروبوت​في هذا الفصل، سنصف البعض مِنْ تطبيقاتِ الروبوتات المتعددة. وسنناقش المشاكل التي تُؤثّرُ على التطبيقاتِ وبَعْض الحلولِ المعروفة. ستعطى أمثلة عن عمل الأنظمة، ومع مراجع من أجل معلومات أبعد. تصِفُ كلّ فقرة صنف رئيسي مِنْ التطبيقات. توصف الأنظمة الأسهل أولاً في كُلّ فقرة، تتبعها الأنظمةِ الأكثرِ تَطَوُّراً.
أدرجت بَعْض تطبيقاتِ الروبوتات الّتي سَتُوْصَفُ في هذا الفصلِ في الشكل 10-1. إن التطبيقات المدرجة في العمودِ الأيسر مرتبة حسب الاستطاعات والمنافع الروبوتية المدرجة في العناوينِ على الجانب الأيمنِ مِنْ الشكل.
سنناقش تلقيم الآلة ونزع القطع أولاً طالما أنه كان التطبيقَ الأولَ للروبوتات، وستتبع بأمثلة عن بعض التطبيقات الأخرى الواردة في الشكل 10-1.





10-1 تلقيم الآلات ونزع القطع:
يحمل العديد مِنْ أنواعِ الآلات ويفرغ من قِبل الروبوتات. كان التطبيق الأول استعمال الروبوت Unimate في 1961 لتشغيل آلة حقن للقوالب في مصنع شركة جنرال موتورز في ترينتن، نيو جيرسي. وصف هذا التطبيق بشكل كامل من قِبل Engelberger [15]. كانت العمليات المنجزة بهذا الروبوت هي: الإفراغ لآلة حقن القوالب أو اثنتان، تبريد القطع في حوض ماءِ أَو زيت، تشذيب القطع بقالب خاص، وإدخال القطع إلى مثبت التلقيم.
توصف تطبيقات تحميل وإفراغ الآلة الأخرى من قبل Engelberger كالتّالي:
1. الطرق. إمساك القطع طرق في قالب تشكيل، محجم، ملفاف طرق، أَو ضغط.
2. عمليات الختم (الطباعة بالتشكيل). تحميل وإفراغ الضغوط، وإنجاز التحويل ضغط-إلى-ضغط.
3. القولبة بالضغطِ والحقن. إفْراغ القوالب، تَشْذيب وإدْخال القطع ونَقْل وتغليف القطع.
4. عمليات أدوات الآلة. التحميل، الإفْراغ،النقل، التبديل بين أدوات الآلة، وهكذا.
تَعتمدُ كُلّ هذه التطبيقاتِ على استعمال نهاية قابضِ مؤثرة مناسبةِ للسَماح للقطعة بأن تُلتَقطَ وتُحْمَلَ أثناء العمليةِ أَو تنقل من وإلى الآلة. يصرف الكثير من الجُهدُ على تصميم نهايةُ مؤثرة مناسبةُ وتخطيط التزامن والتحكم بالروبوت والآلات ذات الصلة. توفر روبوتات بشكل تجاري لها قدرات حمل، وصول، وخصائص سرعة مختلفة والتي يجب أنْ تؤخذ في الحسبان عند تَصميم هذه الأنظمة. توجد قوائم مفصلة لخصائصِ الروبوتات المتوفرة في Tanner [44] وفي Flora [18].
تَعْملُ أنظمة تحميل وتفريغ الآلات الأكثرِ تقدماً في خلايا التصنيع المرنةِ حيث يخدم روبوت واحد أو أكثر عِدّة آلات في نفس الوقت.
نوقشَ تبرير استعمال الروبوتات. في الفصول 1 و2، لَكنَّنا سَنُكرّرُ البعض مِنْ الحججِ الرئيسيةِ هنا كما هي مُنَاقَشة من قبل Sullivan [43]. يتعب عمال تفريغ وتحميل آلات الإنتاج ويتباطأ أداؤهم، فيأخذون استراحات (نظامية وغير نظامية) ولا تُشغّلُ الآلة بكامل قدرتها. كنتيجة للتأخيراتِ في تحميل الآلة وتفريغها، قَدْ تَكُون الآلة عاطلةَ بقدر 70 إلى 80 بالمائة مِنْ فترةِ التغييرِ الكليّة.
الروبوتات لا يتعبون ولا يَأْخذونَ استراحات. أيضاً، يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُبرمجوا لتَحميل وإفْراغ الأجزاءِ بسرعة كافية لأَخْذ الفائدةِ القصوى مِنْ القدرة الإنتاجية للآلة. الأسباب الأخرى المُقنعة لاستعمال الروبوتات:
1. إن وجود الروبوتات في بيئات العمل الحارّة والصاخبة والخطرة لا يمنع فقط تعرض البشر لهذه البيئات وإنما عادةً تقوم الروبوتات بالأعمال بشكل أفضل من المشغل البشري.
2. يمكن للعمليات التي تتم على دفعات أن تحول إلى عمليات مستمرة مؤتمتة، طالما أنه يمكن للروبوتات أن تبرمج لتعمل بشكل مباشر أكثر وأكثر فعالية مع الآلة مما يستطيعه المشغل البشري.
3. تستطيع الروبوتات أن تؤدي تقريباً أي عملية تحميل وإفراغ يتم إنجازها من قبل الإنسان في الوقت الحاضر.

10-1-1 إدارة طابعات الأختام:
يظهر الشكل 10-2 مثال على استعمال الروبوتات لتحميل الآلة. يتأرجح الروبوت الهيدروليكي ذو النمط PRAB Model 5800 على 90 درجةَ، بعد التقاط قطعة من طابعة الأختام، ليضع القطعة المنتهية على المنصة.

إن القطعة الملتقطة هي فرنِ مبطّنُ في مجموعة مطبخِ صنّع من قبل شركة Grand Rapids Manufacturing في غراند رابيدز، ميتشغان. يَزنُ حوالي 15 باوند ومصنّعُ مِنْ صفائح حديدية داعمة مصقولة. تُستَعملُ أربع قوى ضغط متماثلة قيمتها 200 طنّ لتَشكيل المبطّنين. تَنتزعُ قطع الصفائح المعدنية يدوياً مِنْ خط الطباعة العلوي وتوضع على ناقل دحروجي. يُحمّلُ المشغل ويُوجّهُ الفراغاتَ، في نفس الوقت، إلى قالب طابعة الختم الأول. ثم يضغط على زوج أزرارِ باليدين (كعامل أمان) لتَشْغيل الختامة. يهبط المكبس ويَغْلقُ القالب، مشكلاً الصفيحة وقاصاً إياها.
تنبه إشارة جهازِ القفل الداخلي القادمة من الختامة الروبوت عندما تنتهي دورة الختم. يصل الروبوت إلى القالب الذي ينفتح بمؤثرات أطراف خاصّة، مستعملاً مجموعتين مستقلتين مِنْ قوابض الصفائح التخلخلية بكؤوس تخلخلية مستقلةِ. كُلّ مجموعة يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تمسك قطعة منفصلة. تملك طابعة الختم قطعتي قالب: واحدة للثقب والتَشْذيب والأخرى لتشكيل إفريز على حافةِ القطعة. يرفع الروبوت قطعة نصف منتهية مِنْ القالب الأول قطعة منتهية مِنْ القالب الثاني (بعد التحميل الأولي).
ساحباً ذراعه مسافة قصيرة، يُودعُ الروبوت القطعة نصف المنتهية في القالب الثاني. ثمّ يدور 90 درجةَ لليسارِ ويضع القطعة المنتهية على أحد كومتين على المنصة بالتحكم بامتداد ذراعه.
يظهر الشكل 10-3 القوابض الروبوتية بمجموعة واحدة محملة من الكؤوس التخلخلية وأخرى فارغة بَعْدَ أَنْ أودعَ القطعة نصف المنتهية في القالب الثاني والقطعة المنتهية على المنصة.
حالما تحمل المنصة بـ 60 بطانة في كُلّ مِنْ الكومتين، تُصف المنصة الكامل آلياً بواسطة الناقل إلى المحطةِ القادمةِ وتتحرك منصة فارغة إلى المكان. تظهر هذه العملية في الشكل 10-4؛ A,B القالبان في الطابعة، C,D منطقتا التَكديس على المنصة.

​​إن الكؤوس التخلخلية على مؤثرات أطراف الروبوت محمّلة نابضياً (بشكل مرن) ولَها مفتاح بحث-حتى-الإيجاد كهربائي حدي بسيط ليؤمن تحسس لمسي أوليِ. ينبه هذا المفتاحِ جهازِ التحكم الروبوتي عندما تصل القطعة إلى كومة المنصة لكي يحرر المقبض الآلي القطعة إلى المنصة. تعدّ القطع بجهازِ التحكم الآليِ، ويضيء ضوء أحمر على قمةِ منصب قريب لتنبيه مشغل شوكةِ الرفع ليلتقط المنصة المكتملة ويُحرّكُ منصة فارغة أخرى إلى الموقعِ على ناقلِ المنصات.
إن الحدّ الأقصى لإنتاج النظامِ 244 بطانة بالسّاعة، أَو اثنان كُلّ 27 ثانية. حَسبَ مهندس المصنع في الشركة المذكورة بأنّ النظامَ استرد قيمته في أقل مِنْ سنة. بالإضافة على أن النظام أكثر أماناً بكثير مِنْ إزالة القطع مِنْ الطابعة باليد وأسهل للمشغلين. بإنتاجية 244 بطانة في السّاعة، وزن كل منها 15 باوند، سَيَكُونُ هناك 1.83 طنَ مِنْ القطع ليتم إمساكها، الأمر الذي يستحيل على الإنسان القيام به.

10-2 المناولة (السيطرة على المواد):
الأجزاء المنتقلة من المستودع إلى الآلة، التجميعات المرحلة من ناقل إلى آخر أَو بين ناقل وآلة، والقطع المُكدّسة أَو التجميعات المكتملة وعملياتَ النقل الأخرى تعتبر عمليات سيطرة على المواد أو مناولة. تدخل عمليات التغليف أيضاً في المناولة في أكثر الأنظمة. هناك في الحقيقة اختلاف قليل في العملية بين تحميل الآلة والمناولة، فيما عدا ذلك في المناولة تكون القطع أَو التجميعات عادةً أكبرَ ويمكن للأجسام المتعدّدة القطع أَو التجميعات أن تناول في نفس الوقت. يُمْكِنُ أَنْ نَعتبرَ تحميل الآلة وتفريغها كحالة خاصّة مِنْ المناولة.
يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تستَعمل الروبوتات مَع النواقل وعربات التوجيه المؤتمتة (AGVs) لمَكْنَنَة وظائفِ المناولة كلياً. قَدْ تكُون النواقل مِنْ نوعِ السكك العليا أَو من نوعِ السيور المعروف أكثرِ. تُستَعملُ عربات التوجيه المؤتمتة (AGVs) لحَمْل الأجزاءِ الكبيرةِ وأحمالِ منصة القطع أَو التجميعات. إن الـ AGVs هي أرصفةَ منخفضةَ، بعلو حوالي 1 أو 2 قدم ، وبعرض 4 أو 5 أقدام، وبطول 6 إلى 8 أقدام. تقاد عادة بالمحرّكات الكهربائية العاملة بالبطارياتِ ويتبعون مسار دليلي أَو سلك في الأرض. تَنتقلُ أحمال مِنْ 2,000 إلى 6,000 باوند من موقع واحد عموماً مِنْ المصنعِ أَو في المستودع إلى آخر.

10-2-1 النقل إلى المنصات:
تستعمل الروبوتات كثيراً للنَقْل من وإلى منصات الصف. يظهر في الشكل 10-5 الروبوت من طراز Cincinnati Milacron T 3 ملتقطاً كرتون مقوى من حمل مصطف. يتم النقل من وإلى المنصات تحت سيطرةِ الحاسوب. يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تستَعملَ كُلّ الأشكال الأربعة الأساسية للروبوت، الكروية، الأسطوانية، المستطيلة، والدورانية للنَقْل. يجب أنْ يُشغّلَ كُلّ شكل منها بشكل مختلف، وكُلّ منها لَهُ فوائدُ معيّنةُ. تفْقد الروبوتات ذات الذراع المتمفصل (الدورانية) وصول أفقيَ في الأعلى والأسفل من شوطهم. ويكون حلاً جيداً أَنْ ترْفعَ المنصة عن مستوى الأرض لكي يتمركز حجم المنصة في مجال عمل ذراع الروبوت. الروبوتات المستطيلة الشكل، مثل النوعِ ذو الرافعة الجسرية، يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يخدّم حجم كبير ولذلك يُمْكِنُ أَن يُعالجَ مهامَ نقل أكبر. يَصِف Stauffer [41] بَعْض البدائل لعمليات النقل التي تَستعملُ روبوتات مختلفة من نوع AGVs.


يمكن أن تتم برمجة الروبوت للنَقْل بتعليم كُلّ حركة على حدة، لَكنَّ استعمال لُغة برمجة لبرمجة العملية بدون اتصال أكثرُ فعّالية. إن استعمال لغة مثل VAL ، المطورة مِن قِبل شركة Unimation، يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُؤْمَر الروبوت لوَضْع علبِ الكرتون على تسلسل معيّن وعلى تباعد معيّن باستعمال الأمر SHIFT. تُسبّب هذه الحركة تزايد او تناقص أوتوماتيكي في البعد لبارامترات الإحداثيات للجسم المنقول، لذا يجب فقط تحديد نقطة البداية على المنصة والتباعد المطلوب للأجسام في الأبعاد الثلاثة. قَدْ تستعمل أنماط صف معقدة على المنصة بواسطة برمجة مناسبة ومواصفاتِ عِلاقاتِ النمطَ.
إن وضْع خشب تثبيت المواد المشحونة (dunnage) في أغلب الأحيان هو جزءُ من مهمّةِ النَقْل. وهو تعبيرُ صناعي لمادّةِ الربط يُستَعملُ لفَصْل وحِماية الأجسامِ أثناء نقلها. هو قَدْ يَشْملُ الصفائح الكرتونيةِ المُشَكَّلةِ، بعض المواد البلاستيكية، أَو مطاط منفوخ يُوسّدُ ويوضع في المواقع الملائمةِ أثناء عملياتِ النَقْل.
قَد تَكُون مؤثرات الأطراف المستخدمة للنقل لواقط تخلخلية ، قوابض (كماشات)، أو لواقط مغناطيسية، أَو حتى أدوات متخصصة مصمّمة لإمساك قطعة معيّنة. يتم نَقْل كُتَلِ محرّكِ السيارةِ باستعمال رافعة جسرية في مجموعة واحدة. يُستَعملُ مشبك خاصّ لإمْساك جوانب الكتلة لتَجَنُّب الإضرار بالجزءِ الأعلى للكتلة. يجب أنْ يؤخذ وزن الأدوات الثقيل لهذا النوعِ بعين الاعتبار عندما يُحلّلُ وقتَ دورةَ الروبوت. نموذجياً , يمكن أن يملك الروبوت ذو الرافعة الجسرية الذي يسيطر على كتلةَ محرّك زمن دورةِ مِنْ 10 إلى 15 ثانيةِ في تحريك كتلة من ناقل إلى آخر.

10-2-2 التغليف أو التعليب:
إن وَضْع التجميعات الصغيرةِ مِنْ الأجزاءِ في الرُزَمِ للشحن مهمّة مُتعِبة وتكرارية. لَكنَّها تتطلّبُ انتباه حذر حتى التفصيل لضمان وجود كُلّ المواد المطلوبة وضمان حمايتها في الشحنة. يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تستَعمل الروبوتات عملياً في هذا النوعِ مِنْ العمليات لتَخفيض الخطأ الذي يحد من السيطرة على الأضرار، ويضمن تصنيف صحيح لرجال الشحن.

​ 
تَشْحنُ شركة IBM آلافَ الأقراصِ (الأقراص المرنة) مِنْ معملها Poughkeepsie، في نيويورك لتزويد تجهيزاتِ الزبونِ بالمعلوماتِ حول أنظمة حواسبها الكبيرة. تَحتوي هذه الأقراصِ المعيّنةِ معلوماتِ وسمات تغيير هندسية للاستعمال في تشغيل الأنظمةِ في المجال. كانت كتابة المعلومات على الأقراص ورزم الأقراص ذات 8 بوصات للشحنة مهمّة غير محببة ومضجرة عندما تتم يدوياً. كانت الأخطاء في التصنيف تحدث بشكل متكرر.
بعد الدراسةِ الكبيرةِ عن البدائل، مما يتضمن استعمال الأتمتةِ الصعبة، اعتُمد بأنّ الروبوتات أعطوا أفضل حَلِّ للمشكلة. يعد نظام الشحن كجزء من مجمل منظومة التصنيع المتكاملة في معمل Poughkeepsie.
إن المكوّنات الرئيسية للنظام هي ناسختي أقراص، حامل دوار لتخزين الصناديق، مغذيان ظرفيان، طابعتا علامة، روبوت من طراز Unimation PUMA 560، وحاسب من طراز IBM Series/1 مع المحطات الطرفيةِ المرتبطةِ، طابعات، وسواقة قرص صلب. بالإضافة، تُستَعمل أربعة معالجات صغرية من طراز Z80 للتحكم بسواقة الأقراص، طالما أن هناك سواقة في لكلّ محطة نسخ. هذه المكوّناتِ مرتّبة كما هي معروضة في الشكل 10-6 وموضحة بشكل مخطط في الشكل 10-7.

​ 
تم اختيار روبوت من طراز PUMA 560 بسبب سهولة البرمجة (يَستعملُ لغةَ VAL)، وقيادة السيرفو الكهربائية فيه، ظرف العملِ الكبيرِ، والهيئات الفيزيائية. يمتلك الروبوت PUMA مسافة وصول 1 m، يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَدُورَ 360 درجةَ، يَحْملُ حمولة بمقدار 5.5 باوند، ولَهُ قابلية للتكرار 0.1 mm (0.004 inch). يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَرفعَ صندوق كامل مِنْ الأقراصِ ويَنْقلُه إلى قمة حامل الصناديق الدوار كما هو مطلوب.
إنّ حامل الصناديق الدوار أداة دوّارة ذات أربع جهات كل منها تُوزّعُ صناديقَ جديدةَ وتَقْبلُ صناديقَ كاملةَ مِنْ الأقراصِ. تُحمّلُ الصناديق الفارغة يدوياً وتَهْبطُ بتأثير الجاذبية لتغذية الروبوت حسب الحاجة. ترفعُ الصناديق مِن قِبل الروبوت وتوضع في حاملِ الصندوقِ المجاور. في كُلّ حامل صندوق محطتا تجميع لذلك يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُعالجَ أربعة أوامر بشكل متزامن. يؤمن هذا الترتيب الوفرة أيضاً في حالة فشلِ أحد المحطات.
كُلّ إطار ناسخ لَهُ سواقتي أقراص مستقلتان 8 inch معدّلتَان لتعطي بحدود 200 قرص لكُلّ سواقة. عملية الناسخ تحت سيطرةِ الحاسب Z80. تحرر الأقراص مِنْ وحدات مكدسة، تغَذّى إلى الناسخ، يتم النسخ بسيطرةِ الحاسوبِ، وتصدر إلى مزلق خرج. تُحرّكُ الكامات الهوائيةُ والدحاريج المقادة بالمحركات الأقراصَ خلال هذه السلسلةِ مِنْ العمليات.
تضمن كل من مجموعة معقّدة مِنْ الحساسات وأجهزةِ التعشيق الموجَّهة بالحاسوب بأنّ تتم كُلّ عملية بشكل صحيح قبل بداية العملية التالية. عندما يكتَشَفُ قرص في مزلق الخرج للناسخ، ينبه الروبوت لالتقاط القرصِ الجاهز ويضعه في ظرف. يَبقي الحاسوب Series/1 طابور من العملياتِ الّتي ستؤدّى مِن قِبل الروبوت ويُقرّرُ أَيّ عمليةَ سَتُنفّذُ لاحقاً. عندما يكمل الروبوت مهمّةَ واحدة ويصبح جاهز لالتقاط القرصِ في مزلق خرج معيّنِ، تُوجّهُ طابعة العلامةِ المرتبطةِ لطِباعَة علامة على ذلك القرص. ثمّ يَلتقطُ الروبوت القرصَ بقابضِه، يُحرّكُه إلى المعنون المحدد، ويمسك به حيث تطبع العلامة بواسطة نفخة من الهواءِ المَضْغُوطِ. يتحقّقُ حساس بصريَ بأنّ العلامةَ قد طبعت بشكل صحيح. ثمّ يُحرّكُ الروبوت القرص المعنون إلى الصندوقِ المُخَصَّصِ ويُستعملْ الهواءَ المَضْغُوطَ لإدخال القرص في الصندوق. تنبه حساسات القابض الحاسوب Series/1 بأن القرص قد التُقط وأطلق بشكل صحيح. يُغذّى الظرف مِنْ مغذي الظروف بناءً على إشارة مِنْ الروبوت، يرفع مِن قِبل الروبوت، ويوضعَ على قمةِ القرص في الصندوق. تعمل هذه الظروف كالفواصلِ أثناء الشحن وتستعمل لحمايةِ القرصِ في موقع الحقل.
بعد اكتمال صندوق الأقراص، يزود حامل الأغطية الروبوت بغطاء. يوضع هذا الغطاء على الصندوق مِن قِبل الروبوت بعد التَدقيق بحذر لضمان عدم سحب ظروف أَو أقراص الصندوقِ. ثمّ يعنون الصندوقَ ويخَتمَ مِن قِبل الروبوت.
هذه العمليةِ المعقّدةِ الكاملةِ مَوْصُوفةُ بالتفصيل في Bloom [4]. مُتضمّنةً في النظامِ عِدّة إجراءات سلامة مهمة وتقنيات تصحيح الخطأ. المشاكل التشغيلية، وخاصةً مشاكل العنونة، حُلَّ بعد جُهد كبيرِ. زود أكثر من 150 اعتبار خطأ محتملةِ لعِدّة إجراءات مبدعة، متضمنةً الصناديق التي تحمل بشكل غير صحيح مِن قِبل المشغل، الظروف التي تسقط، تشوّه أغطيةَ القرص، وظروف مماثلة.
الهدف الرئيسي المنصوص للنظامِ هو جودة المُنتَجِ المحسنة. وهذا قد أُنجز. "لم يقع أي خطأ إمساك أو عنونة أو تَصنيف أَو تعليب وحيد منذ مايو 1983،" طبقاً لـ Bloom [4]. يُعالجُ النظامُ بين 1,000 2,000 قرص في كل يوم بورديتين.
10-3 التصنيع:
يصف التصنيع استعمال الروبوتات في السيطرة على الأدواتِ وعناصر الإنتاجِ في عمليات التصنيع. يُنفّذُ الروبوت العمليات كما لو قام بها الإنسان. هناك عِدّة تطبيقات للروبوتات عندما يكون الروبوت يقوم بالعمل فعلياً. سنناقش الآن بعضاً من هذه التطبيقات.

10-3-1 الصبّ الاستثماري:
في الصب الاستثماري، يرفع الروبوت "شجرة" الأجزاءِ البلاستيكيةِ ويَغْطُّ الأجزاء المجمعة إلى معجون الخليط للمادّةِ الخزفيةِ لتَشكيل طلاء على البلاستيكِ. بعد عِدّة عمليات تغطيس، يشوى البلاستيك بالحرارةِ العاليةِ والقالبِ الخزفيِ المُعَالَجِ يملأ بالمعدن المصهور لتشكيل عِدّة قطع في نفس الوقت. تستعمل هذه العمليةِ لصنع مسبوكات معدنية صغيرة وحتى الرؤوس المعدنية معدنُ لعصيِ الغولف. وهي طريقة "الشمع المفقود" المشهورة بشكلها الحديثِ. تشكل الأجزاء البلاستيكية بصَبّ البلاستيك. يظهر الشكل 10-8 استعمال الروبوت Shell-O-Matic في معمل Waukesha في Watertown، ويسكونسن. إن شركة Waukesha هي قسم في شركةِ Abex Corporation. ركّب شركة Shell-O-Matic 130 نظامَ آليَ خصوصاً للصب الاستثماري. تصمم هذه الروبوتات لِكي تكون مُغلقة ومقاومة بشكل جيد جداً للغبارِ ودرجاتِ الحرارة العاليةِ الذي قَدْ يَحْدثانِ في مسبكِ الصب الاستثماري. عِدّة شركات أخرى، من بينها Unimation وPrab، ركّبت أنظمةَ آليّةَ للصب الاستثماري في العديد مِنْ المصانع.

​ 

​ 
ثلاثة عمليات تغطيس أساسية مُؤَدّاة مِن قِبل لتعطي التغطيس، طبقة العزل. إن معدل زمن الدورةُ 2 إلى 2.5 دقيقةِ. ومتوسط تجمع عناقيد القالبُ 2.5 x 3.5 x 4 أقدامِ في الحجمِ (Schreiber [37]).
10-3-2 التجليخ:
في هذه العمليةِ، يرفع الروبوت حجر جلخ ثقيل ويَستعملُه لجلخ الأسطح للمسبوكات وقطع أخرى، أَو يَلتقطُ الجزءَ ويَحْملُه باتجاه حجر التجليخ، كما في الشكل 10-9، الذي يظهر استعمال روبوت ASEA الآلي لهذا التطبيقِ.
في التطبيقاتِ الأكثرِ تَطَوُّراً، يتبع الروبوت مخطط معقّد ويُزيلُ معدناً حسب الحاجة لجَعْل الجزءِ يَتوافقُ مع الأبعادِ المخَزنة في ذاكرةِ جهازِ السيطرة الآليِ. تتحقق درجة دقة بجزء من بضعة آلاف من البوصةِ بالاعتماد على دقة الروبوت.

10-3-3 تشذيب الحواف:
إن تشذيب الحواف مشابه للجلخ، ماعدا ذلك يُزيلُ الروبوت فقط كمية صغيرة مِنْ المادّةِ لتنظيف حافات القطع بعد عملياتِ التشغيل مثل نشر، الحفر، وتوجيه.
يظهر الشكل 10-10 تشذيب الحواف لصفيحة فولاذ مطرق بعد عمليات التشغيل عليها. يَمْسحُ الفولاذُ بعد التشغيل. تستعمل أداة من كربيدِ التنجستنِ. يعلق محرك القيادة على أداةِ ماسكة مرنة للسَماح بتغيرات الطفيفةِ في أبعاد القطعة. حركة الروبوت تَحْتَ سَيْطَرَة برنامج للتشذيب. وإن التشذيب عمل مرهق وخطر وروتيني مناسبَ جداً للروبوت.


----------



## فــــزّاع (2 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## ELGAMAL (8 مايو 2010)

*. شكرا لك على جهودك*


----------



## أحمد رأفت (9 مايو 2010)

موضوع جميل


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## eyt (9 يوليو 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## moon_781 (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكورررررررر


----------



## eng89 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
 بارك الله فيك


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khald-eng-113 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ياباشمهندس جزيلاً


----------

